# Help Me Pick What To Read Next



## Kaspar Mayer (Mar 19, 2013)

I just finished Fallen Angels and now I'm staring at my stack of Black Library books and can't decide what to read next. So...I figured my fellow heretics could choose for me. Here are my choices:
Xenos
Caves of Ice
Nightbringer
A Thousand Sons
Helsreach
Hammer and Anvil
Soul Hunter

Post your choice and I will start it this week.
Thanks


----------



## CosmicVoid (Mar 4, 2013)

Soul Hunter if you're in the 40k mood! Thousand Sons if you fancy more Heresy!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

_Helsreach_ is excellent. I'd highly recommend that or _Soul Hunter_.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Soul Hunter


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I strongly recommend Xenos and the rest of the Eisenhorn novels. It takes a little getting used to with the first person perspective of writing, but once you get used to it, it works very well. Just a generally awesome series and something different to the typical bolter porn.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> I strongly recommend Xenos and the rest of the Eisenhorn novels. It takes a little getting used to with the first person perspective of writing, but once you get used to it, it works very well. Just a generally awesome series and something different to the typical bolter porn.


Seconded.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> _Helsreach_ is excellent. I'd highly recommend that or _Soul Hunter_.


I second this recommendation. Both are excellent books.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I third Eisenhorn. That and Ravenor are my favorite 40K so far.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Sorry, didn't even click by Xenos you meant the first Esienhorn novel. I thought there was also a new deathwatch novel titled Xenos and assumed you meant that.

The Eisenhorn/Ravenor omnibuses are still the best 40k I've ever read, so much so I've gone back for more.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, my first thought was that Karpar meant Xenos Hunters. But Angel went with The Eisenhorn Interpretation (going for a Big Bang Theory episode title heh), which is what should be next on the reading list of anyone who hasn't read it anyway, so I joined Angel and Doelago. 

(I'd love to get Xenos Hunters, but last time I looked, it's a lot of money. Just one more of BL's attempts to screw the loyal readers over. I sprung for Mephiston, and don't regret it, but that's likely the only thing I'll ever let them bend me over the table for.)


----------



## Kaspar Mayer (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm about half way through Soul Hunter right now. I like the writing, but am a little "meh" on the story so far.

By Xenos, I did mean the first Eisenhorn novel. That will be next up for me.

Vitarus, just download Xenos Hunters from BL, it's only $8.


----------

